# Howdy from New England



## Samulis (May 5, 2013)

Hey all,

My name is Sam Gossner (Samulis Augustus). I'm an amateur video game scorer, mostly working with flash games. I'm a huge orchestra nut and I absolutely love working with music from an emotional angle. I'm sure no professional, and I see there are an awful lot around here, so I look forward to learning things I should know but don't; a list which is innumerable. I've only had a small amount of formal training, and just in Theory.

My work can be found at http://samulis.newgrounds.com/audio/ if anyone is interested. 

I don't like spending much time paying attention to detail, and I am limited by using a notation program (finale) for all my work in terms of realism, but I like to think I at least do a decent enough job with orchestration and composition.

I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 5, 2013)

Since when do New Englanders say "Howdy"? 

Did Texas just become part of New England?


----------



## Samulis (May 5, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun May 05 said:


> Since when do New Englanders say "Howdy"?
> 
> Did Texas just become part of New England?



I could have written "Bonjour" if you'd rather... Quebec is closer than Texas indeed. Unfortunately, we don't have much of a greeting of our own over here- we're too cold and impersonal to say anything other than "Hi". I figured I'd rather come off as a nice person. :wink:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 5, 2013)

Ah, a transplant.

Welcome here. BTWm the"attention to detail" thing? Kind of important for what we do


----------



## Samulis (May 5, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun May 05 said:


> Ah, a transplant.
> 
> Welcome here. BTWm the"attention to detail" thing? Kind of important for what we do



Born and raised in Connecticut, sorry if that came across in a confusing way.

Not so much if your end result is in 192-kbps .mp3 packaged in a flash game. Certainly with a production in which there is more room, but when you only have a few MB of space allowed for your 14-minute score, things can get hairy. 

As I said, it's also rather hard to do something like keyswitches in a notation program... a shame no libraries aside from Garritan (oh god...) have figured out a way to make themselves more compatible with the articulation outputs (and vice versa to Make Music)- the human playback settings in Finale are decent for getting a bit of the realism done, but don't play nice with EWQL SO and other libraries. I honestly have grown too attached to writing in notation; I don't think I could handle a piano roll again. :lol:


----------

